# control de varias cosas por infrarrojo?



## ferfila20 (Feb 1, 2006)

como puedo controlar varias cosas con un led infrarrojo y que pueda controlar como motores luces sensores etc.....
alguien me puede decir algun ejemplo o un link

por favor ayundeme


----------



## chep (Feb 8, 2006)

hola yo tb estoy trabajando sobre transmision por infrarrojos  si quieres agregame al messenger o mandame un email chepiss@hotmail.com yo tb necesito ayuda...


----------



## randall (Dic 3, 2006)

hey viejos, yo tambien estoy buscando información para hacer eso, esoty muy interesado en controlar cosas por infrarojos. lo primero q quiero hacer es para controlar la luz de mi cuerto por el control del televisor o algo parecido.

ya lo agrege al msn el mio es davavru@hotmail.com

gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

Bueno, yo hice un trabajo de electronica con infrarojos, la verdad hay que tener en cuenta que tiene que tener filtrada la señal ya que la luz del sol y demas iluminacion en el receptor hace que no funcione bien.

Asi que yo les recomiendo usar un integrado que maneje señales DTMF que son las usadas en los telefonos de tono, uds por cada numero tienen un tono y eso se lo meten al infrarojo, en recepcion usan el receptor de DTMF y listo !! en cuanto a la distancia si tienen que averiguar , pero este circuito funciona con alta precision y sobre todo no necesitan filtros ni nada para filtrar ruidos.


----------



## ajedros (Dic 15, 2006)

Que mas a todos, yo soy nuevo y ando buscando un circuito o diagrama del transmisor y el reseptor para controlar dos motores.  Quiero hacer un carro controlado a distancia.
Si me pueden ayudar mi correo electronico es.
ajedros@gmail.com 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 19, 2006)

Buen muchachos, les diria que lo mejor es realizar un codificacion  de la señal infraroja usando un portocolo de transmision, con eso paa cada codigo unico se activ un aparato, además se podrian conetar muchos mas, pero tambien podemos usar el control remoto como sugiere randall, pero para ello y lo anteriormente mencionado mejor visiten
http://www.ustr.net/infrared/infrared1.shtml  y hablamos.


----------



## UnGato (Dic 21, 2006)

No he probado sus proyectos, pero se ven interesantes .

http://r-luis.xbot.es

Me interesan los temas de Emisor y Receptor Infrarrojo y Puerto Paralelo.

Saludos.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 22, 2006)

Bueno,, parece que despues de todo la persona que propuso este tema nos dejo abandonados... pero a mi n me importa,
Empecemos: cuantos aparatos vamos a controlar?
Tenemos que empezar por definir que ditancia vamos a manejar, es mejor utilizar un sensor  de infrarrojos de los de sharp aunque para mi es mejor utilizar un fototransistor(sugieron el sharp para tener entre todos  una lista de componentes conseguible en cualquier parte )
El protocolo lo debemos montar nosotros  porque usar la señales de un control remoto implica que todos deberiamos tener el mismo control(cosa con baja probabilidad) y necesitamos  buen manejo de microcotroladores.

Alguie propone  uso de otras tecnologias? otra alternativa?.
Si no es asi entonces necesitamos en primera medida el circuito transmisor


----------



## VICTOR_ARTURO (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola que tal yamazaky1984 mira soy nuevo en este foro y me interesa demasiado este tema porque necesito hacer un proyecto acerca de este tema;  mira estuve trabajando el el circuito emisor y receptor el emisor oscila a 38kHz pero el circuiro receptor no me funciona no capta la señal talvez es por que el emisor esta mal conectado me puedes decir que integrado puedo utilizar.... 

estre pendiente de tu respuesta.....


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 2, 2007)

el emisor que yo siempre uso es un led infrarrojo..  no uso ningunintegrado para transmitir aprte de la etapa de generacion de onda que no es mas que un oscilador con 555 no he tenido problemas con ello, tengo a veces problemas con el receptor


----------



## UnGato (Feb 8, 2007)

No puedo con este proyecto  

Emisor y Receptor Infrarrojo

Estoy atorado en hacer que el LED parpadee, o sea, en el principio. Ya monte el circuito en protoboard y nada.
Quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar, ya sea enviandome el diagrama mas desglosado, o proporcionandome otros proyectos similares.

Gracias.


----------

